# TED talk: the $8 billion iPod



## CannonFodder (Mar 31, 2012)

Since SOPA/ACTA/PIPA/etc discussions have been going on for a while, I found this gem that perfectly explains the loses due to copyright theft-
[YT]GZadCj8O1-0[/YT]


----------



## KingNow (Apr 1, 2012)

So, in theory, big corporations are cheating on their taxes when they already have no taxes to cheat on?


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 1, 2012)

KingNow said:


> So, in theory, big corporations are cheating on their taxes when they already have no taxes to cheat on?


Actually it means the big corporations can't do math.


----------



## KingNow (Apr 1, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> Actually it means the big corporations can't do math.



Or they're lying.


----------



## Kahoku (Apr 2, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> Since SOPA/ACTA/PIPA/etc discussions have been going on for a while, I found this gem that perfectly explains the loses due to copyright theft-
> [YT]GZadCj8O1-0[/YT]



I love that someone finally called them out on those fake numbers. 
Thank you Science!


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 3, 2012)

Jon_tou said:


> I love that someone finally called them out on those fake numbers.
> Thank you Science!


If you ask me there needs to be real time fact checking whenever a large company or group like the recording industry try and put forth a agenda through media.
The scale would go from "I can't tell a lie" to "debatable" to "definitely false" to "total bullshit" to the worst level of "Richard Nixon".


----------



## Kahoku (Apr 3, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> If you ask me there needs to be real time fact checking whenever a large company or group like the recording industry try and put forth a agenda through media.
> The scale would go from "I can't tell a lie" to "debatable" to "definitely false" to "total bullshit" to the worst level of "Richard Nixon".



I like that, and yes they need to fact check a lot more often.


----------

